# io sono sbagliato



## lanzaman

"Io sono sbagliato" è una frase corretta o no?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Si, no, forse.
Dipende cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## inbetweenwords

Dal punto di vista grammaticale è giusta...


----------



## lanzaman

Più che altro interessa sapere se l'uso di "sbagliato" (aggettivo) è corretto in una frase del tipo: 

Io sono sbagliato in questo posto
Io sono sbagliato per questo tipo di vita

et similia.


----------



## Lynn1981

Io userei "io non sono adatto a".
"Essere sbagliato" non credo sia... sbagliato, ma suona male, forse perché ha un significato troppo radicale.


----------



## marco.cur

Io sono la persona sbagliata, in questo posto.
Io sono sbagliato non si dice, o almeno non l'ho mai sentito. Se lo sentissi avrei difficoltà a capirne il senso: persona sbagliata o persona fatta male (o, come si usa dire, "uno scherzo della natura")?

Apparentemente potrebbe sembrare corretta perché non in contrasto con le regole grammaticali,  però una lingua parlata correttamente non è fatta solo di asettiche regole grammaticali.


----------



## infinite sadness

lanzaman said:


> Più che altro interessa sapere se l'uso di "sbagliato" (aggettivo) è corretto in una frase del tipo:
> 
> Io sono sbagliato in questo posto
> Io sono sbagliato per questo tipo di vita
> 
> et similia.


Secondo me è un uso corretto.


----------



## inbetweenwords

lanzaman said:


> Più che altro interessa sapere se l'uso di "sbagliato" (aggettivo) è corretto in una frase del tipo:
> 
> Io sono sbagliato in questo posto
> Io sono sbagliato per questo tipo di vita
> 
> et similia.



Anche secondo me è un uso corretto ma molto espressivo. In un tono più neutro, userei anche io "non sono adatto a" oppure "non vado bene per".


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buona sera !
Si tratta di una semplice ipotesi. 
Può darsi che il soggetto in questione volesse dire "mi sono sbagliato" piuttosto che "io sono sbagliato"...
Un verbo pronominale abbastanza utilizzato.
Ma l'origine italiana di chi sottopone la domanda farebbe escludere tale ipotesi. 
Saluti


----------



## alenaro

ermannoitaly said:


> Buona sera !
> Si tratta di una semplice ipotesi.
> Può darsi che il soggetto in questione volesse dire "mi sono sbagliato" piuttosto che "io sono sbagliato"...
> Un verbo pronominale abbastanza utilizzato.
> Ma l'origine italiana di chi sottopone la domanda farebbe escludere tale ipotesi.
> Saluti



La tua ipotesi non credo vada presa in considerazione. Le due frasi date dal lanzaman a mo' di esempio risulterebbero assurde...
cordialità


----------



## ermannoitaly

alenaro said:


> La tua ipotesi non credo vada presa in considerazione. Le due frasi date dal lanzaman a mo' di esempio risulterebbero assurde...
> cordialità



La domanda iniziale (n.1) posta da lanzamal, cioè quella a cui ho fatto riferimento, avrebbe potuto permettere di formulare , in via sia pure remota come, peraltro, io stesso ho ammesso, una frase similare :
"io mi sono sbagliato". Naturalmente le impostazioni effettuate successivamente non la permettono e, sono d'accordo; decisamente la escludono. 
Scusate, mi sono sbagliato
Grazie.
Saluti


----------



## tartalaura

lanzaman said:


> Più che altro interessa sapere se l'uso di "sbagliato" (aggettivo) è corretto in una frase del tipo:
> 
> Io sono sbagliato in questo posto
> Io sono sbagliato per questo tipo di vita
> 
> et similia.


 
Secondo me è corretto, ad esempio in una discussione fra due partner si può sentir dire: "_Mi fai sentire sbagliato_"


----------



## Mett64

scusate, ma io non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "io sono sbagliato".. quoto inbetweenwords sull'uso di altre forme come appunto "non sono adatto a" e simili.


----------



## tartalaura

Proviamo a girarla in questo modo:

"Sono io a essere sbagliata"
"Penso di essere sbagliato"

se neanche così vi suona allora* sono sbagliata io..!*


----------



## Mett64

tartalaura said:


> Proviamo a girarla in questo modo:
> 
> "Sono io a essere sbagliata"
> "Penso di essere sbagliato"
> 
> se neanche così vi suona allora* sono sbagliata io..!*



"Sono io ad aver sbagliato"
"Penso di aver sbagliato"

forse dipende da zona a zona, ma qui in Trentino l'aver sbagliato riaguarda le AZIONI, non le persone.. ma dite veramente "penso di essere sbagliato" ?


----------



## inbetweenwords

Secondo me queste frasi estrapolate da un contesto possono suonare inusuali, però sono corrette e, nel contesto giusto, hanno senso e si possono dire tranquillamente.


----------



## alenaro

ermannoitaly said:


> Scusate, mi sono sbagliato
> Grazie.
> Saluti



Ermanno, arrivare a scusarsi mi sembra un po' troppo. Capita anche a me di suggerire soluzioni non adattissime a volte. A presto su questo forum...


----------



## infinite sadness

Mett64 said:


> "Sono io ad aver sbagliato"
> "Penso di aver sbagliato"
> 
> forse dipende da zona a zona, ma qui in Trentino l'aver sbagliato riaguarda le AZIONI, non le persone.. ma dite veramente "penso di essere sbagliato" ?


Sì, dipende da zona a zona. Ad esempio, in siciliano per dire "ti stai sbagliando" si dice "sbagliata/o sei"


----------

